# Water hyacinth?



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I just bought a water hyacinth to put in my 10-gallon. It was a kind of impulse purchase, I thought it was pretty and it was only $5. Will it do OK in my aquarium?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Should do okay but that plant gets very big. Ive always seen them in ponds.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it usually doesnt do too well indoors....


----------

